# Několikero



## stelingo

In a grammar exercise I have to fill in the correct numeral and noun given in brackets. One of the sentences is:

Slíbil jsem (několik rodiče), že jejich děti budou moct dříve domů.

The answer given is několika/několikero rodičům.

I have never come across několikero before. I have found několikerý and několikery in my dictionary. Can anybody explain několikero? 

Thanks.


----------



## bibax

Několikerý is an adjectival numeral. Essentially it is an adjective and has many forms like all adjectives. Několikerý is nom. sing. masc. long form, několikero is nom./acc. sing. neuter short form, několikery is nom./acc. plur. masc. inanim./fem. short form, několikeru is dat. sing. neuter short form or acc. sing. fem. short form, etc.

I should say: Slíbil jsem *několika rodičům*, že jejich děti budou *moci jít* dříve domů.

Slíbil jsem *několikeru rodičů*, že jejich děti budou moci jít dříve domů. 

Slibil jsem několikero rodičům ... is strange.

Několiker/několikerý, několikera, etc. is usually used with the pluralia tantum instead of několik.

*několik jablek* (several apples) - *několikery nůžky* (several scissors, nůžky plurale tantum)


----------



## marsi.ku

In Czech two forms exist - adjectival *několikerý* and nominal *několikero*
This link explains it better.


----------



## stelingo

So is Slibil jsem několikero rodičům incorrect?


----------



## marsi.ku

I suppose that it's correct, at least you can say it. But write now I'm not sure if it is codified.


----------



## bibax

"slíbil jsem několikero rodičům" is ungrammatical, at least.

 slíbiti *komu* (dat.) co (acc.) (= to promise sb sth) needs dative, thus "slíbil jsem *několikeru* ..."; několikero (nom./acc. sing.) is declined like slovo (dat. sing. is slovu).

The problem is that the indefinite numeral několikerý (několikero) is relatively rare. I wonder why it is used in the exercise. It means "of several kinds" or "several kinds of" and is hardly used with persons. For example "několikeři muži" is correct, but hardly used. Also "několikero mužů" (men of several kinds) is a rare expression, that often means "several men" (= několik mužů). Try to find "několikero mužů" and "několik mužů" by Google.

The numerals ending with -erý/-ero are used mainly with objects, goods, commodities, etc. (několikero jablek) and particularly with the pluralia tantum. For example "několikery šaty" or "několikero šatů" (several dresses), "patery šaty" or "patero šatů" (five dresses).

In some cases they are obligatory. For example:

hodina = hour;
hodiny (plur.) = 1. hours 2. (wall) clock;

pět hodin = five hours;
patery hodiny = five (wall) clocks;

několik hodin = several hours;
několikery hodiny = several (wall) clocks;


----------



## stelingo

Thank you bibax


----------

